# Impossible ouvrir Facebook



## lolote54 (28 Novembre 2013)

Bonsoir,

Voilà mon souci, Safari ne m'affiche plus ma page Facebook, et ceci depuis que j'ai voulu faire disparaitre certaines intrusions qui n'avait rien a faire sur mon mur. Donc j'ai fait une recherche sur google qui m'a proposé un lien, j'ai exécuté et depuis plus rien, page blanche et vierge. Hélas je ne rappelle plus de quel lien il s'agissait (en plus j'ai effacé l'historique) tout ce que je me rappelle de son fonctionnement une petite fenetre est apparue, ensuite avec la souris j'ai fait bouger le curseur sur un espèce de bargraph et au fur a mesure que je bougeais la souris des choses disparaissaient sur la page facebook, j'ai mis a fond vers la droite et tout a disparu et depuis plus rien. Tout ce qui concerne facebook n'apparait plus a l'écran, malgré que safari trouve l'adresse (je vois l'évolution de la recherche)
Par contre avec Firefox tout fonctionne normalement ??
J'ai fait plein de recherches avec google, mais rien n'a resolu mon problème....

Merci d'essayer de me depanner sur ce souci.


----------



## Ubaye (29 Novembre 2013)

Il peut (doit) s'agir d'un bloqueur de pub style AdBlock.

Menu Safari > Préférences > Extensions > activer/désactiver, options ...


----------



## lolote54 (29 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour UBAYE,
Merci beaucoup pour ton aide et ta propositon, qui effectivement a solutionné le probléme.
La prochaine fois je ferai attention avant de faire n'imporque quoi.

Bonne journée.


----------



## Ubaye (29 Novembre 2013)

Mais non, c'est en faisant des conneries qu'on apprend ! 

Je te rassure, j'ai fait la (les) même(s) ...


----------



## pascalformac (29 Novembre 2013)

lolote54 a dit:


> Bonjour UBAYE,
> Merci beaucoup pour ton aide et ta propositon, qui effectivement a solutionné le probléme.
> La prochaine fois je ferai attention avant de faire n'imporque quoi.
> 
> Bonne journée.



et cliquer " résolu" en haut menu outils de discussion


----------



## lolote54 (29 Novembre 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> et cliquer " résolu" en haut menu outils de discussion



OUPS !!!! je ne savais pas, désolé
je m'en rappellerai la prochaine fois.


----------

